# à plusieurs / maintes /deux... reprises (reprise)



## romina.filo

hola, es la primera vez que posteo en este foro, y en verdad traducir del francés me cuesta bastante ... así que voy a estar molestándolos estos días

el contexto es el siguiente:
Quant à ce second objectif, nous avons vu qu'à plusieurs reprises, les dispositions du Réglemnt d'arbitrage de la CIAAC doivent céder devant des dispositions pariculières des lois sur l'arbitrage de différents pays.

mi intento:
En cuanto al segundo objetivo, hemos visto que ______, las disposiciones del Reglamento de Arbitraje de la CIAAC debía ceder ante las disposiciones particulares de las leyes sobre arbitraje de diferentes países.

Merci!
romina


----------



## josepbadalona

varias veces


----------



## romina.filo

¡Gracias, Josep!


----------



## chavez pinillos

hola; yo tambien es l aprimera vez que vengo por aqui, trato de ayudarte, 
ademlas no necesitas mucho arreglo esta casi perfecto a ver: en relacion a este segundo objetivo, hemos podido ver en varias ocasiones,que las disposiciones del reglamento de arbitraje de la ciaac, deben doblegarse ante las disposiciones particulares de las leyes sobre el arbitraje de diferentes paises
bueno espero haberte aportado algo
cuidate y cree en ti

un amigo mas
juan carlos


----------



## luli5

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola mi frase complicada es la siguiente:

Les élections législatives, prévues pour octobre 2001, sont repoussées à *deux reprises* avant d’avoir lieu en octobre 2002.

Las elecciones legislativas previstas para octubre del 2001 son retrasadas *dos veces* antes de llevarse a cabo en octubre del 2002.

Gracias por cualquier sugerencia o correccion.


----------



## laalili

Hola !, es mejor si no utilizas la pasiva y escribes pasiva refleja "se retrasan" quizas va mejor "se postponen"

otra cosilla, también puedes utilizar "tener lugar" por "avour lieu"

Espero haberte ayudado en algo!


----------



## josé león

´Podría ser "en dos ocasiones".

Saludos


----------



## luli5

me ayudaron muchisimo!!! gracias de verdad!!!!!!


----------



## anacriss

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Hola   Como traduciría al español la siguiente expresión:

"à plusieurs reprises"

la frase es: il faut remarquer l’emploi archaïque et à plusieurs reprises de l’imparfait du subjonctif en espagnol, .....


Muchas graciassssss


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Quizás: en varias ocasiones. Espera otras sugerencias.


----------



## pacobabel

o: "recurrente".
Saludos,
p.


----------



## Kyogen

NUEVA  PREGUNTA​
Buenos días, good morning,
Puede alguien ayudarme con la siguiente duda? En un artículo de la BBC aparece este párrafo:
"Les Nations Unies ont à maintes reprise dénoncé, elles aussi, le blocus et les actions militaires dans cette zone, estimant qu'ils nourrissent l'extrémisme."
No entiendo por qué "reprise" no está en plural, como el adjetivo "maintes". Yo entiendo que quiere decir "numerosas veces". ¿Es correcto?
*** Inútil escribir en inglés, en este foro no se admite.
Norma 9. Gévy (moderadora)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## fragnol

Salut,

Pienso que se equivocaron al escribir la frase, 'reprise' deberia, a mi parecer, estar en prural.

Y si, "maintes fois" = numerosas veces, varias veces...

  las NU han denunciado en varias ocasiones el bloqueo....

A +


----------



## Paquita

Hola Kyogen :

Bienvenido entre nosotros.

Confirmo = es un gazapo, "à maintes reprises" viene siempre en plural.

***
Te cambio el título para que aparezca la duda en nuestro diccionario...
Paquita (mod)


----------



## Melanie72

estoy/soy,( no sé, tengo muchisimos problemas con ser y estar) , de acuerdo con Paquit& es un gazapo !


----------



## Paquita

*Estoy* de acuerdo, Mélanie .... me lo copiarás cien veces...


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Además de *numerosas veces*, tenemos *en repetidas ocasiones.*


----------



## Melanie72

de acuerdo !


----------



## Kyogen

Muchas gracias por enseñarme! Y muchas gracias por darme la bienvenida!
(Disculpen las palabras en inglés)
Hasta pronto


----------



## janitx

¡Hola a todos!

Estoy haciendo una traducción de un texto y tengo algunos problemillas, a ver si alguien es capaz de solucionarme mis dudas. El texto es el siguiente: *Elle reprendra ce rôle à de nombreuses reprises, notamment au Théâtre Royal de Madrid en 2002. 
*Y mi intento sería el siguiente: interpretará ese papel en reiteradas ocasiones, particularmente en el Teatro Real de Madrid en 2002. Mi problema básicamente es con la palabra reprises porque como ya aparece reprendre en la misma frase no sabía cómo traducirlo.No sé si tiene mucho sentido.


----------

